# 'Taiwanese Blue Velvet Shrimp' Info



## Stu (13 Mar 2010)

Hi all,

I've just added 3 Taiwanese Blue Velvet shrimp into my planted tank and was just wondering if anyone has any weblinks to further information about them?  I can't seem to find much at all!

I'm led to believe they are a Neocaridina sp. similar to cherry shrimp.  :?:


----------



## Nelson (13 Mar 2010)

i was looking at these here https://www.rareaquatics.co.uk/shop/art ... id%3D57%26
couldn't find any info on them myself.
have you got any pics of yours.


----------



## Stu (14 Mar 2010)

Hi Neil,

Here's a few pics, sorry the quality isn't perfect! They look a bit more blue than the photos show, especially under the lights near the top of the tank,

Top image is a female (with eggs).  The other two shrimp are smaller and more blue so possibly both males?


----------



## mr. luke (14 Mar 2010)

Caridina cf babaulti, 99% sure (palmata to be more precise)


----------



## zigur (14 Mar 2010)

im 100% sure,that it is Babaulti.i have some in my tank! 
http://www.crusta-fauna.org/shrimp-inde ... -babaulti/
they  call it rainbow shrimp too, because they are various coloured, i saw in my tank brown,blue, black and even dark red.
I love them  !


----------



## Stu (14 Mar 2010)

Excellent!  Thanks for the information guys.


----------

